# Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (24-32)



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*March 1th | 7:00 PM | FSN*

*Wolves Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*3 | Marcus Banks*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Ricky Davis*</td> <td align=center>*23 | Trenton Hassell*</td> <td align=center>*21 | Kevin Garnett*</td> <td align=center>*30 | Mark Blount*</td></tr></table>

*Nets Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*5 | Jason Kidd*</td> <td align=center>*15 | Vince Carter*</td> <td align=center>*24 | Richard Jefferson*</td> <td align=center>*35 | Jason Collins*</td> <td align=center>*12 | Nenad Krstic*</td></tr></table>

<table><tr><td colspan=5 align=center>*Wolves Reserves*</td> <td width=25></td> <td colspan=5 align=center>*Nets Reserves*</td></tr> <tr><td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td></td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td></tr></table>

*Prediction
Wolves 81 | Nets 86*​


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (22-27)*

To me, it's an automatic loss.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (22-27)*



Juxtaposed said:


> To me, it's an automatic loss.


I don't see us winning this one either. KG should have a pretty nice game though. Hopefully Banks and McCants will get some major run if it is a blowout.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (22-27)*

damn. McCants is killing us.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (22-27)*

New career high for McCants :banana:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (22-27)*

Wtf? Are we going to win!?!?!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (22-27)*

Career high for Reed as well.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (22-27)*

huge 21 from mccants, and thats after his 18 on tuesday (?)
starting to look good.
nice win


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (22-27)*

McCants is starting to play really really well. Hopefully he can keep this up. We could have ourselves that 3rd option we've been needing.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (22-27)*

banks
mccants
ricky
kg
griffin

get these guys on the court as much as possible for the rest of the season... even start it.
if we win, great.. if we dont its giving our younger guys a chance to gel with the stars.

mccants is looking good


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (22-27)*



socco said:


> McCants is starting to play really really well. Hopefully he can keep this up. We could have ourselves that 3rd option we've been needing.


Knocks on wood.


But I agree. The last 3 or so games have really made me feel great about picking McCants. He is not only scoring really well, but his shot selection is a lot better than it used to be. He isn't fouling a lot. He is actually playing solid defense. And he is not turning it over that much at all. If anything, in the past 3 games, he has easily been our 2nd option scoring wise.


----------



## PeterTownshed (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (22-27)*

Mccants is finally getting more comfortable = watch out for the rest of the league. He is a bigtime scorer.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

*Re: Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (22-27)*



Avalanche said:


> banks
> mccants
> ricky
> kg
> ...


haha.....Why do you hate Jaric?
Jaric, Reed and McCants were the main reason why you won yesterday

Marko will start again sooner or later


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (22-27)*



alexander said:


> haha.....Why do you hate Jaric?
> Jaric, Reed and McCants were the main reason why you won yesterday
> 
> Marko will start again sooner or later


jaric sucks
banks>>>>>jaric


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (22-27)*



alexander said:


> haha.....Why do you hate Jaric?
> Jaric, Reed and McCants were the main reason why you won yesterday
> 
> Marko will start again sooner or later


dont hate on him, just dont think hes gonna be a big part of the future of this team.. where as i hope banks will be.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 57: Nets (31-25) @ Wolves (22-27)*



alexander said:


> haha.....Why do you hate Jaric?
> Jaric, Reed and McCants were the main reason why you won yesterday
> 
> Marko will start again sooner or later


Ah, know what?

You didn't get to see him play every game and did not see why he didnt really contribute. I suppose you are programmed to like him like he was last year.

Banks is getting recognition right now.


----------

